

What if the World Were to have 100 People? - xteven
http://100people.org/statistics_100stats.php?section=statistics

======
gigantor
A popular variant of this list also includes:

 _59% of the entire world's wealth would be in the hands of only 6 people and
all 6 would be citizens of the United States_

------
thinker
Only 1 person would have a college degree and 1 person would have a computer?
That seems ridiculously low.

~~~
hammock
Not really.. are you only thinking of people your age? Most of the world was
from a different generation than you. When my father was going to college less
than 25% were doing that - in the US. Think of what that would look like for
the rest of the world.

Even today in the US something like 1/4 people don't have a high school
diploma.

